# Issues resetting root password



## Osmosesystemsdmin (Aug 6, 2015)

I have used the below method for trying to reset the root password but it's not working


Restart the system.
At the boot: prompt, enter `boot -s` to enter Single User Mode.
When asked what shell to use, press the Enter key.
Because the root filesystem will be mounted read-only by default, you will need to remount it using the `mount -ruw /` command to give yourself read/write access.
Run `mount -a` to remount all filesystems specified in the /etc/fstab file.
Run `passwd` root to set a new root password.
Run `exit` to continue booting normally.

Please see attached picture. I never get a hash sign when I type the commands.

The root password is long gone with the old system admin and I really need to get into this VM.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2015)

Your root prompt appears to have been set by a Bash user.  Beyond that, it says it is mounting a memory disk (/dev/md0c) for the system.  So the password gets changed in the memory disk, but not on the real disk.  Is this some kind of appliance based on FreeBSD?  Or maybe you are booting from an install disk?


----------



## Osmosesystemsdmin (Aug 10, 2015)

It’s a VM that seems to be doing some loading balancing. Not not sure honestly as I took the system over from a passed Sys Admin and can't seem to track down a stakeholder. I am not booting from the an install disk. I am booting into single user mode. I just need a way to change the password on this system so I can get into it.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 10, 2015)

It might be necessary to regenerate the memory disk image.  It might be possible to just mount the file and change the password there.  Which tools to use depends on how old this version of FreeBSD is.  If it is a special-use appliance, some of those tools might not be present.


----------

